
Twitch streamer secretly films passengers while driving for Uber and Lyft - tdurden
https://mashable.com/2018/07/21/uber-lyft-live-stream-twitch
======
SuperNinKenDo
Pretty unacceptable showing where people live. I mean seriously completely
irresponsible, probably gleefully so by the sounds of it.

